# Can't get past the infopage/startpage in screen



## chasba (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I just upgraded sysutils/screen from 4.0.3_10 to 4.0.3_11. After upgrading, I can't get past the infopage/startpage with 
	
	



```
... [Press Space or Return to end.]
```
 when creating a new screen. I can access already made screens with the normal -r command-line option.

screen 4.0.3_10 worked as normal, so it seems this upgrade broke something. I have tried to *pkg_delete* and reinstall with the same result.

This is the content of my screen config file:


```
# This file is auto-generated by 'make config'.
# No user-servicable parts inside!
# Options for screen-4.0.3_11
_OPTIONS_READ=screen-4.0.3_11
WITHOUT_CJK=true
WITH_INFO=true
WITH_MAN=true
WITH_NETHACK=true
WITH_XTERM_256=true
WITH_HOSTINLOCKED=true
WITH_SHOWENC=true
```

Output from locale:


```
LANG=nb_NO.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="nb_NO.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="nb_NO.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="nb_NO.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="nb_NO.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="nb_NO.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8
LC_ALL=
```

Can any of you help? Thanks!


----------



## chasba (May 1, 2011)

It seems this upgrade has changed my already made screens too. Suddenly I can't seem to be able to see the letters Ã¦, Ã¸ and Ã¥ either. They have been replaced with a greyish square, â–’ - not sure if you can see this, I just copied it from my zsh terminal. I'm using PuTTY with UTF-8 translation.

I'm seeing this in irssi, in the 'STARTED' column when using the command ps etc.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2011)

Try rebuilding screen with the default options.


----------



## femc7488 (May 2, 2011)

I get the same problem and I downgraded to version 10 to fix it.


----------



## chasba (May 2, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try rebuilding screen with the default options.



I have tried rebuilding without it solving my problem(s). I did the following:

[cmd=""]pkg_delete screen-4.0.3_11[/cmd]
[cmd=""]rm /var/db/ports/screen/options[/cmd]
[cmd=""]cd /usr/ports/sysutils/screen[/cmd]
[cmd=""]make clean[/cmd]
[cmd=""]portsclean -CDD[/cmd]
[cmd=""]make install clean[/cmd]

Sadly, this did not help.


----------



## chasba (May 2, 2011)

Since I need a working screen install, I have now followed femc7488's advice and downgraded back to 4.0.3_10 which works flawlessly.

It might be worth mentioning that when resuming the screens that were created by screen 4.0.3_11, they are filled with garbage like this:


```
ï½›ï¼¸ï¼´ï¼ºï¼²ï¼ ï½¨ï½²ï½©ï½³ï½´ï½©ï½¡ï½®ï½€ï½¯ï½®ï½´ï½¨ï½µï¼ºï½¾ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼  ...
```


```
ï½›ï¼³ï¼³ï¼ºï¼·ï¼ ï½¨ï½²ï½©ï½³ï½´ï½©ï½¡ï½®ï½€ï½¯ï½®ï½´ï½¨ï½µï¼ºï½¾ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼ ï¼  ...
```


----------



## SirDice (May 10, 2011)

FWIW, I recently rebuilt everything and now have screen version 4.0.3_11. It works as it should and I don't have the issues you're seeing.

Try creating a ~/.screenrc with this:

```
startup_message off
```

That should prevent the splash screen, does it work then?

Perhaps it's because of the localisation, I only have LC_ALL set to en_US.ISO8859-1.


----------

